

MongoDB Monitoring Service - dotpot
https://mms.10gen.com/

======
nasalgoat
For all the bashing I do on MongoDB, MMS is actually fairly useful.

The biggest advantage is when you submit JIRA tickets for Mongo issues and
they have data to work with already.

~~~
dkhenry
I never like when the people who make my products are also the ones telling me
if everything is ok. While the integration with 10gen is nice. I would rather
a third party kept an eye on my infrastructure and told me when things were
awry

------
asperous
Don't worry about signing up guys, they will only send you a random 10% of the
promotional emails they send out. Or was it 90%? Who knows.

~~~
Kudos
Even if you uncheck the promotional emails checkbox?

~~~
dkhenry
I think its a joke based on the story a while back about them dropping 90% of
error messages randomly ( by design )

~~~
lucian1900
And getting it wrong by dropping 10% of error messages randomly.

~~~
andrewvc
the code was convoluted but correct. A lot of people got it wrong. The code
was still shit, but correct shit.

~~~
coolsunglasses
No, it was incorrect. It was supposed to log 10% of the messages, instead it
logged 90%.

------
ianstallings
This isn't new but I've used it successfully. They're a bit aggressive in
their sales but hey, they _are_ a database company after all :).

